# What is the going rate to mount a perch?



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Just wondering what going rate is to mount a perch!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

While most taxidermists charge by the inch(length), many also have a MINIMUM charge( total cost) to cover short fish like panfish. That probably includes perch. I'll be following this post to see if I'm right. Mind if I ask how long your perch is?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

350 min from me


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

ryan-b said:


> 350 min from me




I would love to have something done from Ryan-b. 350, what a steal from a true artist. Heck, I need to go fish an try to get something.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Wasman2. said:


> I would love to have something done from Ryan-b. 350, what a steal from a true artist. Heck, I need to go fish an try to get something.


Well thank you kindly


----------

